#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Work Permit

## ceburat

What is the proper and legal procedure to obtain a work permit?

To work as a teacher?   Also, for other types of work that a farang may do according to Thai law.

----------


## William

The rules are not the same for everyone and are somewhat complex.  It would help if you could be a little more specific, as an answer to the above would either (a) take a great deal of explaining; or (b) contain a number of caveats.

----------


## ceburat

First, a friend of my wife's. The lady is from the Philippines and is presently here on a tourist visa.  35 years old, has masters degree in education. Has obtained employment with a school.  She has been advised, by the school,  to get a work permit at her expense. She has or can get a letter from the school.

Next, my nephew.  An American male, 45 years old with degree in education.  Wants to come to Thailand to work and live for awhile as an experience. Has never been to Thailand before. 

These two people is the reason I ask the question.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

good schools will sort the paperwork for you and also foot the bill.
It's a fuking minefield of paperwork.
fortunately in the 6 years i have been here I have never had to do it myself.

----------


## William

Ceburat - as CMn says, the papre-work for WPs for schools is, at best, complicated. The school should be doing a lot more than merely covering the cost of the fees.

That said, two elements that will factor are (a) how many classrooms has the school got and how many WPs have already been issued; and (b) whether it is a government school or private school.

I'm assuming she will also have to apply for a teacher's license. If that's the case, she really should be getting far more assistance from the school itself. It would be rather naughty if they expected her to do this all by herself.

As to your nephew, the following are some of the more important elements he'll need to consider:

1. he doesn't do a job that is restricted to Thais; say, for example, a lawyer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

2. the company he works for has a minimum share capital of Baht 2 million

3. he pays tax on the minimum salary permitted.

----------


## qwerty

They will also both need official transcripts and their original degrees, at least. 

They will need to get, or at least apply for, Teacher's Licenses from the MOE before they can get their work permits.

----------


## lcpc57

> What is the proper and legal procedure to obtain a work permit?
> 
> To work as a teacher? Also, for other types of work that a farang may do according to Thai law.


Please send info on becoming an english teacher in Thailand. Where do I start. How do I get the proper credentials. Where can I teach in Thailand and what can I earn. Thank You, lcpc57.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by ceburat
> 
> 
> What is the proper and legal procedure to obtain a work permit?
> 
> To work as a teacher? Also, for other types of work that a farang may do according to Thai law.
> 
> 
> Please send info on becoming an english teacher in Thailand. *Where do I start.* How do I get the proper credentials. Where can I teach in Thailand and what can I earn. Thank You, lcpc57.


Do a 4 year teaching degree in your own country.

----------


## Fondles

Holy thread mining batman, how long did you trawl the search function to find this one ??

----------


## Fondles

> Do a 4 year teaching degree in your own country.


Bollocks to that, my step father is a teacher here, he is a bus driver by trade !!!

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> Do a 4 year teaching degree in your own country.
> 
> 
> Bollocks to that, my step father is a teacher here, he is a bus driver by trade !!!


No offence to your step father as he's a nice guy, but i presume he ain't done a 4 year degree in teaching and basically ain't suitably qualified to teach, and IMO shouldn't be teaching which is a big responsibility that sadly Thailand doesn't take seriously.

----------

